# Kik user Meet here



## True-Stripes (Apr 2, 2013)

Ive looked and havnt found any kik threads so if ya got meet up here and enjoy My kik username is azzyasmodeus15    :mrgreen:


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2013)

What?


----------



## iconmaster (Apr 2, 2013)

Research tells me that kik is some sort of new-fangled Internet chatting service. Nothing unique really?


----------



## True-Stripes (Apr 2, 2013)

pretty much im juss looking for more friends to message


----------



## Aleu (Apr 3, 2013)

The demon of Lust applied to a furry in a username. How fitting.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 3, 2013)

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/5068/kikg.jpg


----------



## Saga (Apr 3, 2013)

As an iFunny user I have grown to absolutely hate "kik me" shit
Please dont tell me this is going to start on here, too.

EXAMPLE: 1/3 of all iFunny posts=kik me hawt gurlz nudez plz @sexiiDickLOl


----------



## Symlus (Apr 3, 2013)

Saga said:


> As an iFunny user I have grown to absolutely hate "kik me" shit
> Please dont tell me this is going to start on here, too.
> 
> EXAMPLE: 1/3 of all iFunny posts=kik me hawt gurlz nudez plz @sexiiDickLOl


As much as the mods hate fun, I think this will be one of those threads that will not be fun and still get locked. Probably on grounds of "terrible, shitty grammar and spelling skills."


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 3, 2013)

Chat sites. I never use them.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 3, 2013)

Why can't y'all use Skype like normal people?


----------



## True-Stripes (Apr 3, 2013)

i do skype =3= ppl didnt have to be so mean about it but its the internet so its to be expected e3e


----------



## Aetius (Apr 4, 2013)

"kik" is a chatting service? 

I thought OP meant another word that is racist.


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 4, 2013)

Skype been going downhill for a while now. I still use that plus AIM and the MSN thing whenever I decide to log into that. I STILL need to figure out facebook. Made one just to for contests and such but never made one for my online life I guess. It confuses me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 4, 2013)

True-Stripes said:


> Ive looked and havnt found any kik threads  so if ya got meet up here and enjoy My kik username is azzyasmodeus15     :mrgreen:



Oh my god do you always have to type as if your parents were cousins?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh it's a chat... thing? Then I guess you should just use this thread.


----------

